

Tails: a live operating system that aims to preserve your privacy and anonymity - dsr12
https://tails.boum.org/index.en.html

======
danboarder
Interesting project, I'll give it a try. Can it be mounted and launched as a
VM rather than external media and would there be any downsides to using it
this way? Thanks for sharing!

~~~
justin_
You can, and that's a great way to try it out.

Tails recommends against using it in a VM for serious purposes though, since
at that point it's only as secure as your host OS. If your host was comprised
then Tails in a VM might not protect your communications.

